# Any Savage info out there?



## Critter1 (Jul 19, 2010)

Hi, Obviously my first post here... Gotta start somewhere. 
I'm building this 1940(I think) Savage for my lady. Id like to find some vintage ads showing the Savage for sale. I've searched and searched to no avail. I'd like to know what stores offered it for sale. Any info at all on Savage would be great. I'd also like to know if there is any serial number archives that could help me more precisely read the serial number.

What I do know is that it was one of several brands offered by DP Harris.... but thats all i know.


----------



## WEAKFISH (Jul 19, 2010)

WOW!! awesome job!!


----------



## Monark52 (Jul 19, 2010)

Looks great! What color is that? Is it paint or powder coat? Nice job.


----------



## Critter1 (Jul 20, 2010)

Thank you! Its BC/CC automotive paint. I wanted to paint it VW mango green. When I went to the paint store the color was darker than I had visioned, so out came the paint chip book!! I chose this color from pages and pages of green. A member of another forum called it "Sweet Pea Green" which seems fitting. It turned out a little more yellow than I thought it would, but I'm happy with it as it definitely has that vintage feel.


----------



## Flat Tire (Jul 20, 2010)

Love that color! Good choice to go with the white tires too.....lookin good!


----------



## DonChristie (Jul 20, 2010)

Sounds like you have a nickname for your Girls bike, "Old Sweet Pea". Nice paint, Bike looks great! Will she ride it?


----------



## Critter1 (Jul 28, 2010)

I thought for sure there would be someone posting to this who may have owned a Savage or knows something about them. Its hard for me to believe that a serial number database doesn't exist for DP Harris / Rollfast made bikes...


----------



## RMS37 (Jul 28, 2010)

Hi, I understand your frustration at reaching a dead end regarding your research of the Savage bicycle you have.

The subject of serial numbers for H.P. Snyder/D.P. Harris bicycles has come up before and no one has stepped forward with any factory documents regarding them. It is possible that any records that were originally kept were lost or destroyed over time or there may be a copy somewhere in a file cabinet waiting to be discovered.

You are probably aware of the Snyder/Harris agreement in which the bicycles were manufactured by Snyder and marketed and sold by Harris. The Savage brand was one of many badges used on the bikes that D.P. Harris marketed. I have never seen literature that shows through which dealer or dealers the Savage branded bikes passed. Generally the badge itself was the biggest difference between the standard Rollfast models and those badged otherwise.

Back to serial numbers, I am working on a data base of sorts for Snyder bicycles but the codes and patterns they used are not as forthcoming as the ones used by Cleveland Welding. To date I have recorded about 100 Snyder serial numbers and the patterns fall in bunches but some bicycles that are likely from the same year sport very different numbers making decoding difficult. Your bike has a pattern that appears on most of the 1940-1942 bicycles and I have offered the guess that the 04 and 14 reversed to read 40 and 41 may be the year of manufacture. To date, this has worked fairly well when applied to bikes from those years as far as separating boy’s versions with curved down tubes from the earlier bikes with straight tubes. Still without more information it is at best a guess so it falls short of any type of proof. 

If you are desirous of more information than the above you might consider contacting the NBHAA with your questions. I don’t know if Leon has any serial number information for Snyder bikes but he may and he may have information on the distribution of the Savage branded bikes. 

Lastly, I’ll note that I have an N.O.S. Savage badge that I could photograph for you if you are interested in the original colors that were applied to it.

Best

Phil


----------



## yudisulistio (Jul 29, 2010)

cooll bicycle yaahh..


----------



## Critter1 (Jul 29, 2010)

RMS37 said:


> Hi, I understand your frustration at reaching a dead end regarding your research of the Savage bicycle you have.
> 
> The subject of serial numbers for H.P. Snyder/D.P. Harris bicycles has come up before and no one has stepped forward with any factory documents regarding them. It is possible that any records that were originally kept were lost or destroyed over time or there may be a copy somewhere in a file cabinet waiting to be discovered.
> 
> ...




Phil-
Thank you so much for taking the time to explain it to me. Its so interesting to me! I'd have to agree that the 04 is 1940, as it just makes sense. I found the following link regarding the patent on the name SAVAGE used by DP Harris. The patent ran out in 1947, so it would seem any Savage badged bicycles would be definitely dated to pre-47..
http://www.trademarkia.com/company-d-p-harris-hardware--manufacturing-co-313858-page-1-2

I would love to see a picture of your NOS Savage head badge!! Please post it up.


----------



## Critter1 (Aug 4, 2010)

Done.


----------



## mitchellpierre (Mar 6, 2013)

*Post war Savage Lady's model*

I am learning how to use the photo attachment feature, so the photos of my Savage lady's bike may or may not be attached. Leon Dixon tells me this is a Savage made by HP Snyder Mfgr. Co., and is "definately" post war. My belief is that the gooseneck and crank are original to the bike, but there is no way to verify that. I have searched a lot of bikes attributed to the post war 1946-1953 time period and have not seen a sprocket with this pattern. The brass headbadge appears to have white highlights; no other color.

Mike
Sebastopol


----------

